# Wtb 1936 Indian Bicycle Tank, $$$ Name Your Price.



## Bikermaniac (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a 1936 Indian Tank to complete my project. If you happen to have one name your price $$$, or if you know somebody who has one, let me know. I will pay finders' fees if I buy it. 
It has to be original, in any condition, however I will consider to buy a fiberglass copy if not asking too much.
Thanks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm looking for one like this...have you seen it?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 29, 2016)

Still looking...


----------



## agreeneone (May 10, 2016)

I'm looking for one too.


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (May 10, 2016)

Put a jesse james tank they have almost the same shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 10, 2016)

agreeneone said:


> I'm looking for one too.



Can we see your bike?


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 10, 2016)

PREWAR ELGIN said:


> Put a jesse james tank they have almost the same shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's is true, the thing is that the JJ tank is way too short. The Indian tank is 22 inches long.


----------



## agreeneone (May 11, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Can we see your bike?


----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2016)

It's so rare only seen a 4-5 of them. You might have to make it by scratch.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 11, 2016)

I've owned 3 (sold 2 and kept one - see below) and I know a person who owns other 3 (all with tanks). I have record of 17 bikes total (including yours). Nobody knows how many more are out there, but they are definetely scarse and rare.





Sold this one 2012: fiberglass tank.


----------



## agreeneone (May 11, 2016)

thanks for the info. I did not realize so few of these are so rare.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 23, 2016)

Still looking for a tank. Name your price or trade for???


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 4, 2016)

Still in need of a tank.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 14, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've owned 3 (sold 2 and kept one - see below) and I know a person who owns other 3 (all with tanks). I have record of 17 bikes total (including yours). Nobody knows how many more are out there, but they are definetely scarse and rare.




I know of a few that might not be on your list...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 14, 2016)

I can't disclose the names of the owners but here are all the bikes I know.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 27, 2016)

still looking for a tank. Thanks


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 5, 2016)

Need one!!!! seems It'll take the rest of my life to find one.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 5, 2016)

That's fiberglass but I'll take it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 4, 2016)

Still looking for an Indian tank.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 16, 2016)

Still looking. Cash paid $$ or trade for this tank.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 6, 2020)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 12, 2022)

I have a original paint bike with repro steel tank that I was thinking of selling at spring Memorylane if interested. Thanks pk


----------

